# Another one...



## Schmidt & Co.

Been on this project for five weeks now and am almost done. It's a semi-remodel of a condo in an older building. It was gutted in the last 20 years, so everything was mostly in good shape. Little bit of painting, spraying, hanging etc.


----------



## daArch

real nice.

Did you sail in and moor out front?


----------



## PatsPainting

Great looking photos. I like that last one where the seas look rough. 

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

daArch said:


> real nice.
> 
> Did you sail in and moor out front?


I always take the yacht.


----------



## RCP

Very nice Paul! As always, impressed with the level of detail and site protection shown.


----------



## NEPS.US

WOW!!!! Very impressive work. No surprise there. 

What products?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

PatsPainting said:


> Great looking photos. I like that last one where the seas look rough.
> 
> Pat


I had to throw that one in there. It was _crazy_ windy today, and it was mesmerizing watching the waves. Got a lot of work done by the windows, if you know what I mean. :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

NEPS.US said:


> WOW!!!! Very impressive work. No surprise there.
> 
> What products?


Thanks Chris. Everything was mostly Benjamin Moore Regal Select. Did the cabinets in the water born Satin Impervo though. Still have to paint the bedroom doors in Advance and hang some more paper here and there. Hope to be 95% complete by Friday.


----------



## WisePainter

Nice work, that ceiling is trippy!


----------



## DeanV

Cleanest job site ever award. Went all out and even got the festool cordless drill, huh? 

So did you accurate guess the time per coat on the ceiling?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

WisePainter said:


> Nice work, that ceiling is trippy!


Had a color change on it also! The decorator didn't like the colors he selected first. Of course he waited until we were _done_ the first time to stop by!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

DeanV said:


> Cleanest job site ever award. Went all out and even got the festool cordless drill, huh?
> 
> So did you accurate guess the time per coat on the ceiling?


Came in 1.75 hours under on the ceiling. Sprayed it all, then brushed and rolled the detail.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

DeanV said:


> Went all out and even got the festool cordless drill, huh?


I _had_ to have it after seeing it hanging Scott's belt in the last APC. :yes:

I'd actually been thinking about it before that. Even saw it on "Cool Tools" this past weekend.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I _had_ to have it after seeing it hanging Scott's belt in the last APC. :yes:
> 
> I'd actually been thinking about it before that. Even saw it on "Cool Tools" this past weekend.


I saw it on Scotts belt and mcfeeley catalog, it's on my "to buy myself for Christmas" list, better be a helluva drill for 275...


----------



## DeanV

Side track: for typical painting use, I am liking the Milwaukee 12v lion stuff.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

DeanV said:


> Side track: for typical painting use, I am liking the Milwaukee 12v lion stuff.


I still have my DeWalts for the guys. This was a little indulgence for _me_. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Everything was mostly Benjamin Moore Regal Select.


VERY nice Work!

I sprayed the Regal Select Pearl on some trim yesterday for a master bath remodel and rolled it for the walls. What an amazing product. It was my first time use for interior. I think I found a new "go to" trim and wall paint. :thumbsup: For $40 a gal, It beets SW Duration in price and coverage. It's not as thick and works like a dream. Good stuff!


----------



## jason123

HOLY F$%K no HOLY F$%K

im always cautious about looking at these pics of jobs ... i swear it always deflates me. maybe i should post my ranking of battlefield 3. that would show you guys who's boss:help:


----------



## Delta Painting

Nice job! And not a bad view wile working... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wills fresh coat

great looking project...but dont forget to wrap that three gang light switch cover:whistling2:


----------



## CApainter

Very nice job! That view is awesome!

I just ordered the Festool RO 90 with the CT 26 vacuum, and the C12 Li cordless drill. Hope to build off this brand if they work out.

Do you install the wallcovering yourself Schmidt?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

CApainter said:


> Do you install the wallcovering yourself Schmidt?


Sure do. When starting out in the 80s we hired a paper hanger, and he mentored me in the beginning. I hated it at first, but I knew I would have to get good at it if I wanted to keep the painting portion of jobs.


----------



## Ultimate

Excellent work there. First class. The view is awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CApainter

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Sure do. When starting out in the 80s we hired a paper hanger, and he mentored me in the beginning. I hated it at first, but I knew I would have to get good at it if I wanted to keep the painting portion of jobs.


Very nice!

I learned how to install wall coverings in the 80's. The two people that mentored me were very good, and I learned a lot from them.

Once I learned to make the right cuts the rest was just a matter of keeping an organized work area, proper paste, fold, and installation, and keeping everything as level as possible. The more I got into patterns, the more I began to understand how to plot where to start. I really enjoyed it an I regret not having to be tasked with it at all these days.

Once again, Very nice work!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Went back for the final bit of work. The remainder of the wallpaper came in and we had some more color changes. Had between 3 & 4 color changes on all door and various other stuff. Also had to fix all the color samples the HO decided to put up while we were gone.  All in all a nice job to be on though.


----------



## RCP

Wow, just gorgeous!


----------



## Workaholic

Very nice work Paul, I missed this thread the first time, am glad I saw it today. :notworthy:


----------



## aaron61

WOW!!!! Yes,I missed it too,Freakin beautiful job.


----------



## Ramsden Painting

Very nice

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Paradigmzz

Slick work.


----------



## CliffK

Really looks great Paul. You guys are the real deal. Was the unit occupied when you guys did the work? How was the access and parking? That's the one thing thing that gets me frustrated sometimes when we do work in high end co-ops and condos, usually lots of rules that have to be considered. I get spoiled being able to pull up to the jobsite at @7:00 am and have a great convenient parking spot. I bought a great cart/wagon (much better than the shopping carts)several years ago that has helped a lot when working in buildings with elevators and what not to negotiate. I'm a morning guy by nature and it's hard not getting in sometimes until 9:00am and then by the time you get to the 21st floor and get something accomplished it's 10:00! I usually figure for only six and a half hour days in those environments and it works out ok with the hassles of getting in & out. Thanks for posting the finished pics, enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

CliffK said:


> Really looks great Paul. You guys are the real deal. Was the unit occupied when you guys did the work? How was the access and parking? That's the one thing thing that gets me frustrated sometimes when we do work in high end co-ops and condos, usually lots of rules that have to be considered. I get spoiled being able to pull up to the jobsite at @7:00 am and have a great convenient parking spot. I bought a great cart/wagon (much better than the shopping carts)several years ago that has helped a lot when working in buildings with elevators and what not to negotiate. I'm a morning guy by nature and it's hard not getting in sometimes until 9:00am and then by the time you get to the 21st floor and get something accomplished it's 10:00! I usually figure for only six and a half hour days in those environments and it works out ok with the hassles of getting in & out. Thanks for posting the finished pics, enjoyed seeing them.


Thanks for the compliments! Parking is a pain anytime I'm working downtown. There are parking garages a block away from the job, but my van wont fit into any of them. I was fortunate with this location that there was _usually_ street metered parking out front but I had to make a trip every two hours to feed it. Sucks, but you have to figure that into the job. I still have to total everything, but I'm at about $800.00 in parking right now. :yes:

Almost forgot, the unit was empty for 95% of the work.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spike2101

Wow! Looks Great.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Finally!

Looks awesome.


----------



## DeanV

Did you finish the stained cabinets in this set as well (pic 6)?

If I ever get to Chicago for that one job downtown, I may have to hire you to help out and teach me a few things. Those pictures would have to be one of the nicest paint jobs I have seen.


----------



## NEPS.US

Awesome!


----------



## daArch

Ain't it nice being able to work for people with good taste and the money to execute it? And the good sense to hire YOU. 

Very very nice.

That's the type of place that one could use for a portfolio. Even be worth it to have a pro shoot some shots where everything is very impactful.


----------



## DeanV

Could you clarify for us if this is 3 rooms for $180 pricing, $97/room pricing, $60/room or the $350 per project pricing that you used for this project?


----------



## Scotiadawg

WisePainter said:


> Nice work, that ceiling is trippy!


Love that ceiling too, real eye catcher! Great work !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Scotiadawg said:


> Love that ceiling too, real eye catcher! Great work !!:thumbsup:


I _loved_ that ceiling. But she still wasn't sure about the color the second time we painted it. So she had us paint it a third time and its all white now.  That was a lot of work cutting in those insets, about wanted to cry.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

DeanV said:


> Did you finish the stained cabinets in this set as well (pic 6)?
> 
> If I ever get to Chicago for that one job downtown, I may have to hire you to help out and teach me a few things. Those pictures would have to be one of the nicest paint jobs I have seen.


Those were already finished and in great shape when the HO bought the condo. To be honest, I really dont have that much call for interior staining and finishing. I'll do the odd railing, fireplace, front door and windows when they are replaced. But its mostly painting for me. I expect _you_ could show me a thing or two. :notworthy:


----------



## daArch

Schmidt & Co. said:


> To be honest, I really dont have that much call for interior staining and finishing. I'll do the odd railing, fireplace, front door and windows when they are replaced. But its mostly painting for me. I expect _you_ could show me a thing or two. :notworthy:


It's a great art to learn, not only to stain and finish new work, but also to match existing. Just another tool that helps serve the customer and also adds to the bottom line.

I was amazed at how not only do stains actually mix when wet, but also laying down a base, wiping to a certain translucency , letting dry, and then add another color.

Fun too, if you enjoy working with colors


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

daArch said:


> I was amazed at how not only do stains actually mix when wet, but also laying down a base, wiping to a certain translucency , letting dry, and then add another color.


Thats where I know I'm weak. I know the basics, but lean on my vendor for exact matches. I really need to play around and experiment some.


----------



## jack pauhl

Top notch Paul :thumbsup: What is the dark grayish color on the walls in the CT pic?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

jack pauhl said:


> Top notch Paul :thumbsup: What is the dark grayish color on the walls in the CT pic?


Thanks Jack! 

Well, to answer your question I need to give you a little background. We were working for an interior decorator. But the HO kept changing the colors after they were approved, and applied. All paints were Benjamin Moore (except that room color) Regal select. Most doors were painted 3-4 times, and that rooms walls were painted three. All color changes of course required two coats. 

On the thrid color change in that room though, the interior decorator brought me two gallons of Behr Premium plus because he could not find a color in the BM pallet that made him or the HO happy. Its a deep base, and I'm not happy with the results. Would have preferred to have used Aura.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Sorry Jack, but I should have said that I dont know the exact color, as the decorator brought it to me. But its a dark grey in the Behr color pallet. My color schedule is all shot to hell with the color changes.


----------



## daArch

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thats where I know I'm weak. I know the basics, but lean on my vendor for exact matches. I really need to play around and experiment some.


If you have a good color eye, know what stains will do with what woods, have some time, and some confidence, you will be surprised how quickly it comes.

I was lucky that I started when I was young, working by myself, and LOTS of youthful confidence. 

If I was the type to make vids, this would be a perfect subject to give some basics.

Thing about stains is that they do NOT have to be a PERFECT color match, as woods are organic and naturally variable


----------



## DeanV

daArch said:


> If you have a good color eye, know what stains will do with what woods, have some time, and some confidence, you will be surprised how quickly it comes.
> 
> I was lucky that I started when I was young, working by myself, and LOTS of youthful confidence.
> 
> If I was the type to make vids, this would be a perfect subject to give some basics.
> 
> Thing about stains is that they do NOT have to be a PERFECT color match, as woods are organic and naturally variable


Do you have any idea how many problems this fact causes in new construction


----------



## daArch

DeanV said:


> Do you have any idea how many problems this fact causes in new construction


As I've related before, the HO of that silk job that went south on me, could NOT understand or accept the natural variances of stained wood, or even variances of marble tile.


----------



## Scotiadawg

daArch said:


> As I've related before, the HO of that silk job that went south on me, could NOT understand or accept the natural variances of stained wood, or even variances of marble tile.


I've found the same thing with OHs not understanding the variations of grain, not only between different woods but within one piece of wood.:no:. The color variations of stained Birch can be especially difficult for HOs to grasp.:yes:. One of the things that makes staining interesting imho:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch

Scotiadawg said:


> One of the things that makes staining interesting imho:thumbsup:


ABSOLUTELY !

I dabbled with faux graining back before it was all the rage. Studying the natural variances of wood was very interesting and enlightening. But I've always enjoyed what nature creates.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I missed this thread, guess I need to go back to reading every thread/post again. :jester:

That was a sweet job, beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks Jack!
> 
> Well, to answer your question I need to give you a little background. We were working for an interior decorator. But the HO kept changing the colors after they were approved, and applied. All paints were Benjamin Moore (except that room color) Regal select. Most doors were painted 3-4 times, and that rooms walls were painted three. All color changes of course required two coats.
> 
> On the thrid color change in that room though, the interior decorator brought me two gallons of Behr Premium plus because he could not find a color in the BM pallet that made him or the HO happy. Its a deep base, and I'm not happy with the results. Would have preferred to have used Aura.


 
Please expound on that Just for Jack:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Well, looks like they have some more work for us. A pipe froze in the unit above and there is just a little bit of repair for us to do. Currently it stands at four rooms, but after all is said and done I expect there to be more. 

The disaster response company has already demoed some walls , moved out all furniture and they have dehumidifiers and fans going now. This unit is on the 8th floor, and the damage affects every condo all the way down to the ground floor.

I can't imagine what the total insurance cost on this one will be, but my guess is that it's going to be in the millions.


----------



## Workaholic

Sucks about the pipe but always good to be the go to guy. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> Sucks about the pipe but always good to be the go to guy. Can't wait for the pics.


Yep, its good to be that guy. Did the walk through this morning with all the other trades and it was almost like a family reunion. I've always liked developing those good longstanding relationships with other trades. Makes the job go allot easier.


----------



## wje

That's a shame to hear Paul, but it looks like you just secured a decent size job and maybe more if you can get any of the other units! It is crazy the damage water can do.


----------



## Roof Cleaning

Man, I don't even know what to say that is sooooo awesome!
Congratulations! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Deja vu all over again. Today was the start of week two of a four week project. We are completely redoing every single surface we did three years ago because of a pipe burst this past winter. Exact same colors, exact same wallpapers. Thank you polar vortex. 😇


----------



## woodcoyote

Look'n awesome!


----------



## DeanV

Well, at least you should only have to do THE ceiling once this time around.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

DeanV said:


> Well, at least you should only have to do THE ceiling once this time around.


White again on the ceiling. I'd love to detail it again though. :yes:


----------



## Phinnster

That's insane!!

Also great great work !
Could u tell us the finish of the advance you use on doors 

Also I saw that you were using advance on doors but water sat impervo on cabs, any reason ?
What do you spray trim with ?
I love seeing this kind of work !!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Phinnster said:


> That's insane!!
> 
> Also great great work !
> Could u tell us the finish of the advance you use on doors
> 
> Also I saw that you were using advance on doors but water sat impervo on cabs, any reason ?
> What do you spray trim with ?
> I love seeing this kind of work !!!


Thanks! Sprayed the cabinets with my Graco 490 and a fine finish tip. This was just before I purchased my air assisted airless. The doors were painted with Advance in a gloss finish. All other woodwork was painted in Satin Impervo. Finishes were chosen by the decorator.


----------



## daArch

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Deja vu all over again. Today was the start of week two of a four week project. We are completely redoing every single surface we did three years ago because of a pipe burst this past winter. Exact same colors, exact same wallpapers. Thank you polar vortex.


Maybe you'll get it right this time :whistling2:

(sorry, I saw the open door)


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Excellent work Paul, scoring work like that here is like hitting the lottery..


----------



## matt19422

Great Project, Great Craftsmanship Paul!

Guess if you kept your notes that it should be pretty easy to re-bid!


----------



## jw129943

Wow, what a place! Hopefully they won't change their minds 3-4 times this go around. Although it seems like a crime not to accent that ceiling detail with color... Any chance you can share the cool gray (Behr) color this time around? I love it! Where is this place anyway? Spectacular.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

jw129943 said:


> Wow, what a place! Hopefully they won't change their minds 3-4 times this go around. Although it seems like a crime not to accent that ceiling detail with color... Any chance you can share the cool gray (Behr) color this time around? I love it! Where is this place anyway? Spectacular.


Thanks! It's right on the lake in downtown Chicago, right next to the John Hancock building. I'd also love to accent that ceiling again, but we've already painted it white and don't have the time for color changes. We have a hard completion date on 11/14, and _any_ color changes WILL delay us. I'm still waiting for the designer to give me that gray color again, and will try to remember to update.


----------



## wje

You do ok work.



Lol jk Paul, looks like it will be just as fun this time around! It's nice to know they loved you so much the first time around they had you back. 

Keep us updated! (Or just repost the old pics, we probably won't know the difference).


----------



## Workaholic

Always good to run across this thread again.


----------



## jw129943

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks! It's right on the lake in downtown Chicago, right next to the John Hancock building. I'd also love to accent that ceiling again, but we've already painted it white and don't have the time for color changes. We have a hard completion date on 11/14, and _any_ color changes WILL delay us. I'm still waiting for the designer to give me that gray color again, and will try to remember to update.


I keep checking to see if you've posted that dining room color - any info yet? It's gorgeous. 

Thanks!
Jenny


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

jw129943 said:


> I keep checking to see if you've posted that dining room color - any info yet? It's gorgeous.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jenny


Not my choice of product. Everything else is Benjamin Moore.


----------



## Damon T

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Not my choice of product. Everything else is Benjamin Moore.



Sacre Bleu! You just lost my vote for painter of the month!! Lol.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Five weeks later and we are finally done. Glad this one is over. It was a total cluster fvck as far as scheduling trades. 😁


----------



## ridesarize

Wow, the scope of that job on the 8-9 floors down is incredible to try to imagine. Those are nice places, looks like quite the design project, and quite the project for all the trades in there. 

So I wonder how many different duplicate trades it took to get all that work done at once... like how many paint outfits to tackle the 9 floors?

Good work.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Not my choice of product. Everything else is Benjamin Moore.


Busted!


----------



## capn26

Fantastic work. I really really like the octagon/square coffee ring on that ceiling.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Five weeks later and we are finally done. Glad this one is over. It was a total cluster fvck as far as scheduling trades. 😁
> View attachment 26767
> View attachment 26768
> View attachment 26769
> View attachment 26770
> View attachment 26771
> View attachment 26772
> View attachment 26773
> View attachment 26774
> View attachment 26775



Are those the pictures from the first time? . 

Looks awesome though!


----------



## Seth The Painter

I have to say this is the kind of work that I love seeing. Especially the ceiling I love doing detailed work like that. I'm wacky like that lol. Too many yrs sniffing paint. Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------

